# Problème itunes store



## marcocaron (13 Juin 2010)

Mardi dernier, j'ai signalé à l'itune store que des applications (environ 37 applications) avaient été ajoutées à mon insu dans mon compte pour un montant de 245$. Je n'ai jamais acheté ces applications, qui sont d'ailleurs développées pour le iPhone (Je n'ai pas de IPhone) et en langue vietnamiene. Je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit (des ebooks?). Je m'en suis rendu compte parce que j'ai reçu dans ma boite courriel des reçus de transactions et qu'au moment de brancher mon ipad, il y a 37 applications qui se téléchargeaient. 

J'ai signalé le problème à l'itune store et tout ce que l'on a fait c'est de bloquer mon compte et de me dire que l'on ne voulait pas me rembourser des achats que je n'avais JAMAIS faits, ni demandés. On m'a dit plutôt de contacter le service MasterCard. Très frustrant. Maintenant ma carte est bloquée et je dois m'en procurer une autre. 

Alors, je me retrouve a ne pouvoir rien faire avec mon Ipad car mon compte est bloqué. En plus, impossible de parler à quelqu'un à l'Itune store afin qu'on puisse régler mon problème. Le service à la clientèle est vraiment de la merde. 

Y a t'il des gens qui se retrouvent dans la même situation ? Qu'avez-vous fait ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2010)

bonjour

il y a eu des cas de "piratages" ( de compte itunes- app store  avec achat à l'étranger non valides)
 et on en a parlé

la combine assez simple est de modifier ( sur le compte) le moyen de paiment
en gros passer de carte bancaire à ...rien
--
autre rappel
contrairement à ce que prétendent certaines banques francaise
en cas d' utilisation frauduleuse de carte bancaire ( ou compte lié) le detenteur du compte n'est PAS responsable et ne doit pas etre débité

voir là
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/piratage-mot-de-passe-301865.html


----------

